# Te-20



## steve2009 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello, I have a MF TE-20 and the rear 3 point hitch arms seem to go down by themselves slowly when nothing is attached and fast when I have something hooked up. It will stay up if I have the pto is running all the time. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello Steve,

I’m very new here myself. I’m not sure who checks out this forum and helps out but they might have missed your post. 

While I was searching for something for another member (different forum) I stumbled onto this….hope it helps get you going in the right direction:

http://www.oldfergusontractors.com/ResourceMaterials/DraftControl770.jpg 

Really love the old MF's and Fergusons! Hope you have an opportunity to let us know if you get her working properly. And would love to see pictures if ya' gottem.

btw: Guess I shouold welcome you to Tractorforum too


----------



## steve2009 (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks, wish it was a better picture kind of hard to make it all out.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry Steve, 

I have the enlargment feature that allows you to blow it up 150% and this helps quite a bit.

Perhaps a staff member could blow this up (?)....'cause I don't know how  - and it really helps define the parts and hydraulic flow.

I'll see if I can find a better diagram.

SHARTEL


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Does this help at all??

Hopefully a staff person can clean it up and make it better if they read this.

SHARTEL


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

The moderators here seem to check in once or twice a day and are very helpful.

Doesn't mean they have the answer to every problem ...

I saw another thread on here about 3-pt leak-down ... http://tractorforum.com/showthread.php?threadid=9134 might be some help.

Actually, if you Google site:tractorforum.com leak down
you get quite a number of threads that address the issue.

Can't be any help myself as I haven't completed my first hour running my "new" Ford, so am about as green as they come.


----------

